# 3lb+ Crappie



## drill instructor (Apr 25, 2011)

This was caught last month trolling in 12ft. This has been an above average year for big fish for me. 2-10,2-14 and this big mama. And still have a few more weeks to go, hope I get a 3lb white crappie to mount.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Man you're killing me ,& the slabs ,Congrats!


----------



## leeledger (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow


----------



## whchunter (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rod Holder*

What kind of rod holders are those?

Great fish and you look like you really enjoyed catching a big crappie


----------



## drill instructor (Apr 25, 2011)

The great thing about this fish there was about 20 of my crappie buddies fishing within site of me and I started talking some smack.


----------



## drill instructor (Apr 25, 2011)

whchunter said:


> What kind of rod holders are those?
> 
> Great fish and you look like you really enjoyed catching a big crappie



Rod holders from the crappie hole in chapin, sc. Love crappie fishing 365 days a year


----------



## dannyoneal68 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a slab! Congrats.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nothin but a SLAB!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 25, 2011)

Man thats a nice one !! aha


----------



## Bruz (Apr 25, 2011)

Huge Slab!! Love the smile...that's what it's about. 

Bruz


----------



## StumpHanger (May 1, 2011)

D I...You done caught my fish again...Way to go!!!!!! StumpHanger


----------



## mcduckman (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like you know what's up


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 2, 2011)

That's a nice slabo there


----------



## Booner Killa (May 2, 2011)

Monsta slab man! Congrats!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2011)

wow , what a slab of crappie. Congrats , nice catch. Scott


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2011)

drill instructor said:


> This was caught last month trolling in 12ft. This has been an above average year for big fish for me. 2-10,2-14 and this big mama. And still have a few more weeks to go, hope I get a 3lb white crappie to mount.






Daaaaaaaaangit man!!!


----------



## BradT52 (May 12, 2011)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## Limbshaker (May 12, 2011)

wow!! that thing is huge....congratulations!!


----------



## Nitro (May 12, 2011)

Very nice fish!!!!!! Congrats!!!

Did it end up swimming in Lake Crisco?? Love me some Crappie fillets.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 12, 2011)

Holy cow! Nice!


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 13, 2011)

Super nice slab!! Congrats on a great day of fishing.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jul 15, 2011)

I would have to mount that one !  Congratulations Crappie KING !


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2011)

Very Nice! You do know the drill on those fish? Scrape em,gut em,salt em,meal em,and fry em. When they get good and brown,they'll get your attention!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 15, 2011)

tommy jacobs said:


> I would have to mount that one !  Congratulations Crappie KING !



x2.  I ate a 2.3 pounder a few years ago because it wasn't 2.5.  I haven't broken the 2 pound mark since.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 15, 2011)

fishfryer said:


> Very Nice! You do know the drill on those fish? Scrape em,gut em,salt em,meal em,and fry em. When they get good and brown,they'll get your attention!



I don't like getting my hands dirty or getting bones in my mouth, so I fillet all my fish.  Each fillet on that fish would be a meal.


----------



## ryroper (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats a Hoss!!!


----------



## brown518 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a hoss of a crappie!


----------



## Chuckleberry FIN (Aug 24, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> x2.  I ate a 2.3 pounder a few years ago because it wasn't 2.5.  I haven't broken the 2 pound mark since.



Same sad story here.  I caught one that weighed 2 lbs and 14 ounces when I was a poor college student.  I was thinking about mounting it but let a good friend talk me out of it. 
I always regretted it and I am now 47 years old and still waiting on that 3 pounder !     (Maybe before I die... Maybe before I die.)    
I am still good friends with the guy who talked me out of it but I never let a year pass without bringing that incident up.


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 14, 2011)

dang monster!!


----------



## win3006 (Sep 14, 2011)

good fish


----------



## bigbrannew (Sep 16, 2011)

ahhhh that's a buch of crappie


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 16, 2011)

drill instructor said:


> This was caught last month trolling in 12ft. This has been an above average year for big fish for me. 2-10,2-14 and this big mama. And still have a few more weeks to go, hope I get a 3lb white crappie to mount.



Dang nice Crappie, its been 30 years ago but as a Kid we use to catch stringers of 50 to 60 ALL would average 3 lbs out of SARDIS Lake in North Mississippi. At that time the World Record was caught 30 miles south of us on Enid Lake it was 5.5lbs. I see on Mississsippi fishing message boards that 3 lbers are not common due to over fishing. Shame back in the 70's when we were catching those 50 to 60 fish stringers we didn't realize that they wouldn't always there if we kept doing what we were doing. Since then I've learned better  LIMIT YOUR KILL NOT KILL YOUR LIMIT


----------



## 5 string (Sep 17, 2011)

that is a nice one


----------

